# Our new puppy! bi-color?



## edgar (Aug 12, 2012)

His name is Dash. His dad is all black except for tan feet so i'm guessing he will also be a bi-color? More pics soon.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Very cute pup! And his name He looks like a bi from the front, and if dad is bi, he probably is as well. What kennel is he from?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

He doesn't look bi-colour to me. Bi's typically are solid black everywhere but the feet.

Adorable puppy!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Adorable!!!
:welcome:


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd vote no on the bicolor, since he already has tan around the face. But he will probably be nice and dark! Now of course you realize we require frequent updates on his adorable growth, right?


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

He could be bicolor....my old girl had some tan around her face as a youngster, but she got darker and darker as she matured.


----------



## skwidmeals (Jul 31, 2012)

I thought mine was but give it time, I've learned that plenty of saddle back black and tans can start off looking bi-color. Here's my puppy he looks possible black and tan but will most likely be a saddle/blanket back because of his genetics 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Bi's don't usually have any tan in the face. They can have a bowtie and tan on the legs and underside of the tail. This is a bi-color at 7 and 10 weeks: 
















She has white spotting, so the pencil toes are masked by white.
and @ 6 years:


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'd say no.. Like everyone said most bi's dont have any tan face area/ears.. They have it on their feet with penciling. I see tan on your pups ears, around face/neck and chest. But wait and see when it sheds into its adult coat to tell for sure. They change so often as the age.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Here is my bi-color Elf at 9 weeks:









and as an adult. As you can tell, she got darker.










She lost the tan on her face except for a few stray hairs. She did, however, retain her white spot on the chest!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

gagsd said:


> Here is my bi-color Elf at 9 weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very similar to Delgado, though he only has a couple of white hairs on his chest. He lost all but a few tan hairs on his chest and face to the black, you can barely notice them unless he's in the sun

Wait and see, the coats can change very drastically


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

He looks like a bicolor to me...and YES, bicolors can have tan on their faces.

There are two types of bicolor - "rich" and "melanistic"


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Dash is a handsome little fellow, thanks for sharing him with us.


----------

